# Census Document



## PocketWatch

A while back I posted part of a census document of one of my ancestors from Poland. I found another one of the same kind of her brother. Whenever someone has a chance to look at this, I would like a translation. I have separated this into columns since the document is a chart. Thank you very much!

These are links to the columns:
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p181/EdwardDocumentary/Scan10071.jpg?t=1190692854
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p181/EdwardDocumentary/Scan10074.jpg?t=1190693580
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p181/EdwardDocumentary/Scan10072.jpg?t=1190693654

And this is a column of a different document that never has been translated (handwritten):
http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p181/EdwardDocumentary/Scan10076-1.jpg?t=1190693875

Once again I really appreciate the translators of this site. Thank you very much.


----------



## Thomas1

I don't have much time now so this is the first one:
Where enrolled to the books of permament population

Faith -- Judaism (literally the text says Mosesian -- that's I guess the adjective from Moses)

Occupation -- I am really not sure what the abbrevation stands for perhaps it's a family worker (pracownik rodzinny, but it doesn't make much sense to me as I've never heard of such an occupation, it could have existed in the past, though) let's see what others will say.

The place of the previous one and the date of arrival in the new flat:-- new-born 09.02.1897 (note that it's the ninth of February)

What identification cards does one own and by whom issued -- Birth Certificate fourth district 03.02.1897 number 151


Tom


----------



## dn88

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...g?t=1190693580

miejsce urodzenia - place of birth
Warszawa - Warsaw
stan cywilny - marital status
kawaler - single (bachelor)

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...g?t=1190693654

nazwisko i imię - last name and name
imiona rodziców - names of parents
data urodzenia - date of birth
day - dzień
miesiąc - month
rok - year
styczeń - January

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...g?t=1190693875

uwaga - attention

(as far as I can recognize the handwriting)

przybyła z domu - arrived from home
ul. Złota - Złota Street


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Occupation -- I am really not sure what the abbrevation stands for perhaps it's a family worker (pracownik rodzinny, but it doesn't make much sense to me as I've never heard of such an occupation, it could have existed in the past, though) let's see what others will say.



I can think of some occupations starting with "p" that would theoretically fit in this context:

psycholog rodzinny (family psychologist)
pediatra rodzinny (family pediatrician)
prawnik rodzinny (family lawyer)

Those are just guesses, though.


----------



## Thomas1

dn88 said:


> I can think of some occupations starting with "p" that would theoretically fit in this context:
> 
> psycholog rodzinny (family psychologist)
> pediatra rodzinny (family pediatrician)
> prawnik rodzinny (family lawyer)
> 
> Those are just guesses, though.


Let me be a little picky here, dn88. 
The expansions of the abbrevation in question are, of course, possible; however, I am inclining to be rather negative as to their existence in the nineteenth century. They are all relatively new terms/occupations.


Tom


----------



## dn88

Thomas1 said:


> Let me be a little picky here, dn88.
> The expansions of the abbrevation in question are, of course, possible; however, I am inclining to be rather negative as to their existence in the nineteenth century. They are all relatively new terms/occupations.
> 
> 
> Tom



Yeah, but I just can't figure out what "pracownik rodzinny" is responsible for.


----------



## David

It´s Mosaic faith, not Mosesian.

I have studied some Polish-Jewish birth certificates (Akt from a metric book) from Kraków, and they indicate both the name of the midwife and the name of the mohel. Perhaps the illegible name for a worker indicates the name of the midwife.

At some times they indicate that a birth was "illegitimate" because there had not been an official Catholic ceremony or the civil ceremony was considered irrelevant and had been omitted by the parents, who had undergone a Jewish religious ceremony which in the US would be recognized as a legal marriage, though it was not at various times and in various places in Europe, and often still is not, nor is any religious ceremony, requiring both a trip to church and a trip to the Registry Office.


----------



## Thomas1

Thanks for the adjective, David. 

The abbrevation P.RODZ. is not reminiscent of any name I can think of -- also in the section occupation I'd expect to see the name of "occupation" rather than the name of a person who performs it.





dn88 said:


> Yeah, but I just can't figure out what "pracownik rodzinny" is responsible for.


Haven’t I written the same in my answer?  Anyway, it has now occurred to me that it can mean _przy rodzinie_ (by the family). The document includes data on a new-born, so it is quite impossible to write down what a new-born baby does, isn't it?


Tom


----------

